
How to opt-out of the new GitHub UI? - yarapavan
https://github.community/t/how-to-opt-out-of-the-new-ui/119416
======
aboringusername
It's terrible, like why is the repo title all the way on the left and not
centered?

I guess UI designers need to justify their job somehow. Just like the Reddit
redesign, it's damn awful :(.

